#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: StradSTEEL, full package

## diomar

Πωλείται το πρόγραμμα StradSTEEL full package. 

Περιλαμβάνει τα: MELH, KOMBOS, CONNECT+SXEDIO, STEELPLOT+PRESTEEL

(τιμή πακέτου αν το αγοράσετε καινούργιο: 2.650 ευρώ)

Τιμή: *1.300*¤

----------

